# Anyone live between Valencia and roughly Castellana de la Plana?



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Just wanting some input on towns along there please.  Nice, pretty, quiet upmarket areas to look at?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I live 10kms north of Castellon and my nearest beach area is Benicassim, a wonderfully clean safe area with a fabulous beach and promenade.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Picking your brains!*



Trubrit said:


> I live 10kms north of Castellon and my nearest beach area is Benicassim, a wonderfully clean safe area with a fabulous beach and promenade.


Thanks! It looks lovely on Google. What are the hospitals, GPs and emergency care like? Are they all in Castellon or Valencia? Is much English spoken by the medical community?

Also, and this unfortunately is a crucial question, how often is the air a bit hazy with dust in the Valencia to Castellon area? Are there many days when the horizon is a bit blurred by a soft greyness, the sky a bit less blue? Its the sort of thing that most people would hardly notice or be bothered by but unfortunately dust in the air is potentially lethal to my partner. If its just a few days, maybe up to two weeks in a year, we can lock ourselves in an air-conditioned house. 

Thanks again.


----------



## anderso (Jan 5, 2012)

I live in Valencia - have for about 3 years combined. I personally don't think there are so many really 'pretty' towns on the coastal stretch you mention. Not if you are looking for old-world charm, anyway. 

The original Sagunto (not Port de Sagunto) is a bit of an exception. 

Don't know what you are looking for, but some of the smaller towns slightly inland in the mountains are quite charming, I think - sometimes with views to both sea and mountains.

Haven't really experienced the haziness you mention. It's not as arid here as further south.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Kikie said:


> Thanks! It looks lovely on Google. What are the hospitals, GPs and emergency care like? Are they all in Castellon or Valencia? Is much English spoken by the medical community?
> 
> Also, and this unfortunately is a crucial question, how often is the air a bit hazy with dust in the Valencia to Castellon area? Are there many days when the horizon is a bit blurred by a soft greyness, the sky a bit less blue? Its the sort of thing that most people would hardly notice or be bothered by but unfortunately dust in the air is potentially lethal to my partner. If its just a few days, maybe up to two weeks in a year, we can lock ourselves in an air-conditioned house.
> 
> Thanks again.


I am sorry but I cannot help you with the haziness question but as far as healthcare is concerned I find it excellent in Castellon city and I only speak English. Out of interest my 75 year old sister who has smoked 60 cigarettes a day for the last 60 years and has very advanced COPD has no problem with the air here and she comes for 8 weeks every summer,


----------

